# Crear múltiples hipervínculos a archivos automáticamente



## KuRo421 (Sep 4, 2013)

Explico mi situación: Estoy creando una base de datos con Excel muy extensa de materiales (quizás más de 1000...).
A cada uno de ellos le corresponde una fila, en la que hay su símbolo numérico y su fotografía, entre otros datos.

El tema de las fotografías ya lo he solucionado, ya que se pueden introducir todas automáticamente (ver este vídeo si estáis interesados, yo desconocía esta opción: Insert picture in Excel cell automatically - Excel Image Assistant - YouTube).


Mi pregunta viene aquí:
Tengo, para cada material, un PDF (de nombre: símbolo numérico de la pieza) donde se especifican las características técnicas. Me gustaría linkar este PDF para cada material en una celda de su fila, ya sea en una nueva o en la misma que contiene su símbolo aprovechando que el contenido de la celda es justamente el nombre del archivo a linkar.
Los PDF están todos en una misma carpeta.


No encuentro ninguna manera de hacerlo, y me sorprendería que estando todo en la misma carpeta y teniendo además celdas en Excel con el mismo nombre que los archivos (símbolo) no se pueda automatizar con algún Add-In(como en el vídeo de las imágenes), alguna herramienta externa, una macro, etc. y se tenga que hacer uno a uno 

Si alguien me pudiese ayudar estaría muy agradecido, de verdad!! 
Para cualquier información extra o cualquier cosa que no haya quedado clara, indicarlo por favor para que pueda tratar de explicarme mejor.
Saludos!


P.D:
Añado, de paso y por si puede servir, una respuesta a alguien que preguntaba algo parecido. La respuesta es una Macro, pero como no tengo ni idea de VisualBasic no sé cómo debo escribirla correctamente y no la sé adaptar a mi caso (si es que se puede), así que obviamente no me funciona. La dejo aquí por si alguien con conocimientos suficientes pudiese echarme una mano si es que su caso es adaptable a mi problema 

Concretamente su pregunta era:
Cómo puedo linkar celdas múltiples empezando en la A1 y en todas las celdas de la columna A en las filas impares siguientes? En mi caso no sería eso, sino todas las celdas de la columna "X" que contengan un texto concreto, pudiendo haber espacios vacíos en medio.

Respuesta:
_Option Explicit
Sub testme01()

Dim FirstRow As Long
Dim LastRow As Long
Dim iRow As Long

With ActiveSheet
FirstRow = 1
LastRow = .Cells(.Rows.Count, "A").End(xlUp).Row

For iRow = FirstRow To LastRow Step 2
.Hyperlinks.Add Anchor:=.Cells(iRow, "A"), _
Address:="2004/Backups/040110.xls", _
TextToDisplay:="Lusc....... "
Next iRow
End With
End Sub

But I'm not sure what goes in the address and texttodisplay parms.

You can use:
.cells(irow,"A").value
to retrieve the text in the cell if you want._


----------



## KuRo421 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hola de nuevo! He repensado el cómo hacer la base de datos, y creo que puede facilitar la cuestión que planteaba en el anterior mensaje:


En una columna, creo que la B, habrá un número (el símbolo del material) para cada fila. De la primera fila hasta la última no habrá ninguna vacía de por medio (de la B2 a la B1500 pongamos por ejemplo).
Cada uno de estos números coincide con el nombre de un PDF, y todos los PDF se encuentran en la misma carpeta (recuerdo que el nombre del PDF es también el símbolo de la pieza).

Consistiría en crear, para cada celda B2:B1500 un hipervínculo que lleve a ese PDF de nombre = contenido de la celda.


Muchas gracias de nuevo!!
Saludos!


----------



## sailepaty (Sep 5, 2013)

Digamos que en B2 tienes la ruta de tu archivo y en C2 el nombre del archivo, utiliza la siguiente formula para crear el link.

=HIPERVINCULO(B2&"\"&C2)

Saludos


----------



## KuRo421 (Sep 6, 2013)

Muchas gracias sailepaty!!! La solución es perfecta, lo he probado y es genial, justo lo que necesitaba!

Saludos!


----------

